# Who makes these sunnies



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jul 8, 2008)

Can someone tell me who makes these sunglasses?
Thanks

http://image24.webshots.com/565/3/85...4qIoZrJ_ph.jpg

Here the link the pic wont open on here.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jul 8, 2008)

The link does not open for me


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 8, 2008)

me neither


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jul 9, 2008)

Heres the pic


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 9, 2008)

It's Gucci.. they have that typical metal look on the side of the sunnies..


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks heaps, do you know what type of gucci they normally have a number dont they


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 9, 2008)

I think it's dior.
They have some Dior glasses that look just like that and Dior has a large D on the side like that pic has.

Dior Buckled-Logo Sunglasses -  Sunglasses -  Neiman Marcus

These also have a similar look
Dior Airspeed Sunglasses -  Sunglasses -  Neiman Marcus

EDIT: first respons is definitely right. They look like those dior sunglasses I posted but they are the gucci 2711 strass sunglasses!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree I thought it was Dior.

Haha I just noticed what she said above apparently Gucci and Dior look alot alike.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 10, 2008)

the thing is, Gucci made that big D metal before Dior. How I noticed it was Gucci, is that the sunnies only have one straight line in the middle of the D, and that's where the brand is engraved. I used to have an obsession on this kind of sunnies too, so that's how I spotted them easily.

like this one here, you can clearly see the name of the brand




Pic taken from sunglassesportal.com

as for the type, I am not sure what they are.. can't seem to find them anywhere.. but let me look and I'll be back


----------



## OohJeannie (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_the thing is, Gucci made that big D metal before Dior. How I noticed it was Gucci, is that the sunnies only have one straight line in the middle of the D, and that's where the brand is engraved. I used to have an obsession on this kind of sunnies too, so that's how I spotted them easily._

 

Wow you're pretty good!


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 10, 2008)

It's Designer style #GG 2711/S I believe
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/product...erer=ca_nextag

Thanks, *OohJeannie*
oh yea I forgot that big D is called horsebit..


----------

